
The Thinker - TheThinkerCEO
http://barisciencelab.tech/TheThinker.html
======
TheThinkerCEO
I'm a student at Brooklyn Tech H.S. and I launched The Thinker as a "Newspaper
for Free Minds". Our goal is to put a new spin on old ideas. For instance, we
examined the George Floyd protests through the psychological lens of Gestalt's
Principles, resulting in an unexpected conclusion. We aim to do the same to
many other conventional news, including the pandemic (which we analyze from an
educational, economical, and psychological perspective), protests (i.e., we
asked protesters to clarify what "Defund the Police" really means), and
Schools (i.e., do traditional schools condition children negatively?).

All this, and for what? I subscribe to a simple philosophy: the Truth has the
power to change the world. I hope to do exactly that with The Thinker. Please
let me know what you think. Thank you.

~~~
TheThinkerCEO
Here it is:
[http://barisciencelab.tech/TheThinker.html](http://barisciencelab.tech/TheThinker.html)

